# looking for an interesting paper



## derekm (Sep 17, 2014)

Does anyone have access to a copy of Gleanings in Bee Culture 1943 ?

I'm looking for :

Anderson E.J. Some Research on the Wintering of Bees Gleanings in Bee Culture 71:681-683, 715

This paper according to the Hive and the Honey Bee 2015 :

"demonstrated that heat was not lost through the upper opening". Its been cited numerous times elsewhere. I have his 1948 paper but not this one

It would be good to find out exactly what he did to come up with such a result. I tried my usual resources but no success.


----------



## JamesM (May 15, 2020)

https://books.google.com.ua/books/about/Gleanings_in_Bee_Culture.html?id=WSNbAAAAIAAJ&redir_esc=y
https://archive.org/details/usda-gleaningsbee

It is in the December 1943 copy of Gleanings. Some Research on Wintering Bees by Edwin J. Anderson

He summarized by saying that top entrances may lose a bit of heat but are a net gain for the colony by reducing moisture which prevents mold and by offering the bees an entrance that is unlikely to be clogged as bottom entrances often are. He further conjectures that flying out of the hive from a top entrance has the advantage of being the warmest part of the hive which may make cleansing flights safer for the bees.

My experience is that a top entrance is not just a nicety, it is a necessity in my climate. Without it, the combs will be covered in mold by spring. This may be a case where the detriment of slight heat loss is countered by the benefit of moisture removal.


----------

